# Where to buy in San Diego?



## melinda (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
I just started feeding raw to my Boerboel puppy (South African Mastiff) almost 2 weeks ago. She loves it but I'm trying to figure out where to buy from here. I went to the grocery store and asked if they have any chicken that they can't sell anymore. The meat guy told me they have to throw it away once the date on the package has passed. What a waste! I was wondering if anyone has found a way to get this "bad" meat. If you're in Chula Vista/San Diego area, where are the best places to buy from. I've been checking ads but this is going to be expensive if I have to spend $1.29/lb for a chicken. I have seen some for $0.59/lb for chicken quarters at El Super, hopefully they speak English in there! Does anyone know of any meat markets/butchers in the area? Thanks!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, $1.29/lb for chicken, to me, is cheap cheap cheap! (usually a whole chicken on sale here would be $2.69-$3). You might want to try searching for a co-op in your area.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would check out all the spanish and asian markets as they have great prices and different meats. I get rabbit and lots of organs from our Mexican grocery. You might also call some meat processors and see if you can find some to sell to the public. You can get your chicken, necks, organs,beef hearts, pork heart etc at a good price but you have to buy in bulk usually 30- 40 pound cases. If you can find some local butchers they might give you some of thier trim or offal.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

If they don't speak english you could draw a chicken on a piece of paper or something to get the message across. Better than paying double .

Someone has to know though, hard to believe that a store in CA wouldn't have *any* employees that know english.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Try Creston Valley Meats if you have a flexible schedule. He drives up and down the state and you meet him at a given stop when he gets there. Good stuff!

There used to be a program called Yahoo! Groups but it is gone now. You could join CarnivoreFeed-Supplier, a yahoo group and ask there. The SS people have to pick up huge amounts of meat and most of it gets sold for small fees to other people.

Google your area for markets. Many have online flyers so you don't have to drive out blind. I just bought 20 pounds of $1 pork leg from a market 15 miles away thanks to a heads up from a member here!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

You don't need to draw a chicken, just say "pollo" 

When I still lived in San Diego and before I gave up meat, I used to go to Jaycee's Market at 2511 C Street in Golden Hill. The butcher is in the back with a LARGE selection of meat and etc. The butcher is a very nice guy who makes everything from the guacamole and salsa to italian sausage. The meats are all at very good prices and he does custom cuts. You could ask him for "scraps" and see what he will work out for you. 

Next door is also the Mexican style bakery; Panchita's. Grab some cookies and a hot chocolate while you're there!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

3Musketeers said:


> Someone has to know though, hard to believe that a store in CA wouldn't have *any* employees that know english.


 A small family owned ethnic grocery store in san diego... wouldn't surprise me one bit, especially in Chula Vista.

I lived in East County (Santee) most of my life. I didn't raw feed back then, but I know they have "Food 4 Less" locations all over. When I lived in Vegas, that's where I found most of my crazy good deals, including goat and lamb for less than $1.50/ lb.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> You don't need to draw a chicken, just say "pollo" !


Pronounced po-yo btw ;P. Odd considering it's spelled with l's.



PuppyPaws said:


> A small family owned ethnic grocery store in san diego... wouldn't surprise me one bit, especially in Chula Vista.


Shhh, you're making me sound bad. *shifty eyes*


----------



## melinda (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll look into those. And Angelwing, Wow! That's some expensive chicken! Didn't realize i had it so good here.  That was at Vons, and I was thinking I could get better deals elsewhere.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Try this www.socalbarf.com


----------

